# Increase in Rider App pickup times radius



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

This week's update of the Rider App seems to have good news/bad news on the est pickup times radius.
Good news: times seem more reasonable i.e. a 4-6 min drive to pickup used to show 2 mins as the crow flies whereas now it looks more reasonable.

Bad news: Radius has increased from 8-10 mins up to 15 mins. The actual distance seems a little bigger now too.

Note - this is what I see in Edmonton. Is your city seeing anything different?
Edit - sorry for the wordy topic title


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

Saw it an also getting more select rides instead of x. 8 select only 3 x last night.

It is usually flipped the other way.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I noticed it overestimate a couple of pick up times today by around 50%.


----------

